# Do your eyes look different?



## Teejay (Oct 6, 2009)

When I look in the mirror...my EYES look different! They look blank and not transparent. I look like a different person. When I first got DP i felt my eyes change (i know that may sound weird) and then I looked in the mirror..and they WERE different... Like I had this blank stare and this distant look. I was with my friend at the time it started happening and she could tell right away that my eyes were different...but no one else could tell not even my family.I can't stand looking in the mirror because I can still see that distant blank look..even in pictures! Is anyone experiencing this??


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

the area around my eyes looks different, like i haven't slept enough. and my eyes are almost always bloodshot, like i just smoked weed.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

It's called the 2000-yard stare. The term is generally associated with post traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), but it should apply to dissociative disorders as well. Picture below: A US Marine exhibits the thousand yard stare after two days of constant fighting in the assault on Eniwetok in the Marshall Islands, courtesy of wikipedia.org.










Picture below: That 2,000-Yard Stare, 1944, oil on canvas by Tom Lea, courtesy of bittennails.com.


----------



## Jelly_Boo (Oct 14, 2008)

Mine do as well.. even when I smile, they stay dull and look almost cold and transparent, like you said.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

yup me to.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

i like egodeaths depiction of it..seems accurate. i've noticed this with me as well but never really thought about it till it was mentioned here. in fact, when i look at pictures of myself before dp i feel like i am looking at a different person..you can actually tell in the photos.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Me eyelids hang lower, Like im stoned. Also people tell me I look angry when I?m absolutely not.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Jelly_Boo said:


> Mine do as well.. even when I smile, they stay dull and look almost cold and transparent, like you said.


Same for me, my eyes never looked like this when I wasn't DP'd. I was extremely DP'd on this thanksgiving day (terrified in my mind :shock: ) but I was hiding it from my family. And thats my little brother i'm holding.LOL.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

that honestly looks like you are making a face for the camera, if that is your facial expression all the time, you really really really need help.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

yeh that looks forced man. looks more like shock the fact ur wee bro is almost kissing you   :lol:

its soo wierd seeing pictures of you claymore, sometimes i think your a troll because of your attitude on here and religious fanatic, but when you see pics of you, your just a normal guy, quite a cool looking dude, but your personality on here, doesnt match your picture (in my perception) lol :lol: maybe thats why your DP'd lol kiddin

this = you, in that pic = :shock:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

NumbNeo said:


> yeh that looks forced man. looks more like shock the fact ur wee bro is almost kissing you   :lol:
> 
> its soo wierd seeing pictures of you claymore, sometimes i think your a troll because of your attitude on here and religious fanatic, but when you see pics of you, your just a normal guy, quite a cool looking dude, but your personality on here, doesnt match your picture (in my perception) lol :lol: maybe thats why your DP'd lol kiddin
> 
> this = you, in that pic = :shock:


Well that was the picture that was closest to my face that I had and that face was forced but I was reffering to the coldness in my eyes, I can see it, I don't know if you can though but I couldnt find any pre-DP pics in my albums so there is nothing to compare it to, but my eyes looked completely different in some way before DP, I really don't know how to explain it. And plus I had what is called Graves Disease which causes your eyes to bulge out a bit, so my eyes are big but not that big like in the picture. And i'm not commenting on my attitude on here just for the sake of not causing a dispute, but please don't compare me with religious people. I HATE RELIGION. I'm not religious, i'm passionate about Jesus. Religion means if you follow all the rules and don't mess up and wear your clothes just right, then thats your ticket to heaven. I HATE THAT!!!! A "religious" person wouldn't be talking to you because you don't believe what I do, yet i'll be friends with anyone regardless of what you believe, thats your choice and you have free will. I have a relationship with a living person who commands me to love everyone, and I try my best to, but if I slip up does that mean i'm going to hell? NO, My sins have been covered by his sacrafice when I excepted him into my life. Yes I still have bad habits i'm working on but Jesus doesn't shunn me if I mess up. And yes, I do try to share his story with people because I love him, i've felt his tangible presence. But I can only share it with you, what you do with it is your decision after that. But religious people think that if they do good enough here, they can go to heaven. I don't at all conform to that, I believe accepting Jesus and having a "personal" relationship with him and growing more to be like him and loving him is the only way to heaven. But I don't NOT like people who don't believe that, i'm commanded to love them regardless. I'll be friends with a homosexual :wink: (just as long as they don't try to hit on me :shock: ). So no, i'm not a religious fanatic, I just consider what I know VERY good news and I like sharing it with people. You've got the wrong idea about me numbneo :? . And yeah, I was shocked in that picture because I was 2 hours away from home with bad DP and having to try to hide that from 20 family members is kinda hard :shock: . I just wanted to leave.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> if that is your facial expression all the time, you really really really need help.


That is my facial expression when my DP gets terribly bad because I feel like a mindless zombie. :shock:


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm glad someone posted this topic.

I hate looking at my eyes in the mirror, because I just feel like they look cold and dead, like a shark's eyes. Whenever I look at them, I just get the creepy feeling that nothing is there.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

dragonhat said:


> I'm glad someone posted this topic.
> 
> I hate looking at my eyes in the mirror, because I just feel like they look cold and dead, like a shark's eyes. Whenever I look at them, I just get the creepy feeling that nothing is there.


I WAS STONED oops caps lock...and i thought id stupidly stare into the mirror, and ended up REALLY staring up close and everything, and it freaked the shit out of me, it felt like i was watching someone else, 
why oh why did i have to do it, i think i might be dissociating because of how i ugly i feel lolzors

harsh for me, but true, im very self concious about my appearance i think, although i dont show it through my confident act.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

The eyes expression changes

if you're on the computer all the time or you watch tv all day, your eyes change too. They become zombie like

when you go through traumatic experience your eyes change too, when you do good things your eyes become brighter with more life to do them. when you follow a bad life your eyes become more sinister and "evil" looking. Eyes are windows to the soul they really are it just takes a watchful eye to notice it and a blind eye to ignore it


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

That's how it was for me in the past. Now not so much. It's more like I can't recognize myself at times. A lot of it's pretty much went away altogether though. In my experience the more I was afraid of any symptom the more it prohibited it from going away. You sound really scared and I think your fear is gonna keep it going stronger.


----------

